# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Bisherige Beiträge

## gerhard29

Also, man hat sich schon ziemlich schnell mit dem neuen Forum vertraut gemacht. Allerdings kann man nicht bisher geschriebene Beiträge finden. Da heißt es, keine Beiträge gefunden oder so....
Trotzdem Kompliment, schut gut und modern aus

Gruß Gerhard

----------


## Holger

Hm ...

wenn ich auf Ihren Benutzernamen klicke, erscheint ein Fenster mit verschiedenen Optionen. Eine davon lautet Beiträge anzeigen. Wenn ich diese wähle, sehe ich, dass Sie drei Beiträge geschrieben haben ...

... und das sieht aus der Rolle eines Benutzers genauso aus wie aus der Rolle des Admins ...

----------


## gerhard29

Ja schon, Holger,
aber das sind die heutigen Beiträge.  Die alten sind weg. Und wenn ich einen anderen aktiven Schreiber nehme, dann erscheint auch nichts

Könntn`s die Sach nochmols überprüfn....  nach dem Slogan der Rosenheimer Cops

Gruß Gerhard

----------


## Holger

Wir müssen scheinbar nochmal den Suchindex neu generieren, das braucht aber ein wenig Zeit.
Ich melde mich morgen nochmal zu dem Thema.

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Holger

Über das Register "Archiv" gelangt man an die älteren Beiträge.
Sie sind also auf jeden Fall noch verfügbar.

Aber das habt ihr sicherlich schon festgestellt.

Danke für eure Mühen,
und viel Glück beim generieren des Suchindex!

----------


## Holger

Guten morgen,

die Suchindizes wurden neu generiert.
Die alten Beiträge werden jetzt wieder gefunden.

Viele Grüße

Holger

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Holger, ist es Dir möglich, diesen Button



etwas größer zu machen?

Danke

----------


## Holger

Hallo Dieter,

leider nicht ad-hoc. Ich kann da frühestens im März/ April bei gehen.
Hilft es ggf. das Layout zu vergrößern (Strg und Plustaste - Verkleinern: Strg+ Minustaste / Alternativ: Strg+Mausraddrehung)?

vg

Holger

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Holger, natürlich helfen Deine Vorschläge als Provisorium. Jedoch finde ich die Schaltfläche in der Relation zur Schriftgröße etwas zu klein geraten.

----------


## Holger

Werden die bei Dir nicht mehr unter dem Reiter oben "Was ist neu?" angezeigt?

vg

Holger

----------


## Anonymous1

> Werden die bei Dir nicht mehr unter dem Reiter oben "Was ist neu?" angezeigt?
> 
> vg
> 
> Holger


Nicht immer, nur manchmal.

----------


## Holger

Eine Abhängigkeit ist nicht erkennbar?

----------


## Anonymous1

Leider nein, habe aber auch nicht gründlich geforscht.

----------

